

Delight - retinabydesign
http://benjaminmayo.posterous.com/delight

======
retinabydesign
Surely, there is a line though? At some point, whizz-bang animation and
prettiness gets in the way of the function.

~~~
benjaminmayo
Of course, there is a line. But, to be truthful, Apple has shown they err on
the side of "whizz-bang" rather than function, as they obviously feel that
this pleases their customers more than microsecond efficiency.

